# Native species!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Can most of these fish be found in florida?

FWATERN.html

some of the sunfish are very pretty!!! how can I identify juvies of these? Any comments about native fish where you live are welcome! Pics of fish you caught are more than welcome too!

P.S. If this forum is successful, maybe it can have its own 'section' i guess you call it.....


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

a lot but not all i have seen at least one of each genus


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

hey i heard you cough a buch of cool stuff the other day on the fishing


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought you were going to be there..... I caught the normal stuff (mollies, gambusia, spotted male and female gambusia,a few cichlids, killifish, and flagfish), but i was the only one to catch catfish!!! I caught a 1-2 inch long brown bullhead and a huge hoplo!!!


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

nice bro do you have any pics i had a wedding


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the camra used to take pictures was chuck's.....I'll take pics as soon as they're in their final homes! (still in quarentine, i'll be moving them tomorrow or sunday!)


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

hey where are the pics you did the betta why dont you do the sail and the happlo


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

that betta isn't mine, someone else downloaded those pics.....


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

i was mesing with you


----------

